
Nvidia’s GeForce Now app can transform your cheap laptop into a gaming PC - OkGoDoIt
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/8/16865480/nvidia-geforce-now-windows-beta-app-gaming-pc-ces-2018
======
OkGoDoIt
I'll believe it when I see it as far as playability, but if it works as well
as they claim then this is really cool. I use a 12" macbook retina because
it's super lightweight and tiny but obviously I can't do any real gaming on
it. I'm not a big gamer so I can't justify buying even moderately expensive
gaming hardware, but if this allows me to play on my existing hardware then
it's worth paying for. Sounds like a Netflix for gaming model could be a huge
business opportunity for casual gamers like me. I hope this lives up to the
claims!

